# iPod Classic: Plus de musique!!!



## Miami (1 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 
Du jour au lendemain, mon iPod ne trouve plus mes musiques pourtant toujours là.
J'ai réussi à en sauvegarder l'intégral en affichant les fichiers cachés.
D'apres mes recherches, il semblerait que le fichier itunes_DB soit corrompu. Je l'ai effacé, reconnecté l'iPod à iTunes qui en a donc crée un nouveau et qui voit bien le iPod mais toujours pas la musique: "60go autres"
La solution serait de reformater l'iPod et rajouter les musiques manuellement, mais j'aimerai éviter de refaire toutes mes listes de lectures. 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution  ou est-ce définitivement mort?


----------



## Miami (2 Juin 2014)

UP! Personne?


----------



## Vanton (16 Juillet 2014)

Salut. Pourquoi devrais tu refaire tes listes de lecture ?

L'iPod est conçu pour récupérer tes listes iTunes, que tu synchronises. Tu as normalement fait tes listes de lecture sur ton ordi, dans iTunes, et l'iPod s'est contenté d'en hériter lors des synchros. Si tu formates l'iPod et que tu remets dessus ta bibliothèque iTunes, tu devrais retrouver les playlist que tu avais sur ton ordi, comme avant. 

À moins qu'il ne soit possible de créer des playlist directement depuis l'iPod ? Et que tu n'aurais pas synchronisées avec ton ordi ? Mais dans mes souvenirs ça n'est pas faisable... Cela dit ça fait des années et des années que je n'ai pas utilisé d'iPod classic.


----------



## Miami (15 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Salut. Pourquoi devrais tu refaire tes listes de lecture ?
> 
> L'iPod est conçu pour récupérer tes listes iTunes, que tu synchronises. Tu as normalement fait tes listes de lecture sur ton ordi, dans iTunes, et l'iPod s'est contenté d'en hériter lors des synchros. Si tu formates l'iPod et que tu remets dessus ta bibliothèque iTunes, tu devrais retrouver les playlist que tu avais sur ton ordi, comme avant.
> 
> À moins qu'il ne soit possible de créer des playlist directement depuis l'iPod ? Et que tu n'aurais pas synchronisées avec ton ordi ? Mais dans mes souvenirs ça n'est pas faisable... Cela dit ça fait des années et des années que je n'ai pas utilisé d'iPod classic.


Alors pour conclure, presque 1 an après! Mes listes de lectures ne sont pas les mêmes dans l'iPod et itunes. Itunes me sert pour mon metier de DJ et l'ipod, plus pour écouter ailleurs.... On d'ailleurs y faire des listes de lecture, intelligentes ou pas.
J'ai du coup formaté ce dernier mais avant cela, j'ai pu récupérer mes musiques en mode disque dur


----------

